
Why Bitcoin Matters - ph0rque
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/01/21/why-bitcoin-matters/
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7096827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7096827)

